# Cheap/Easy International calls



## sunshine55 (Aug 15, 2009)

hi there

does anyone have recommendations for cheap and good quality calls to UK and Australia - am finding it really frustrating to stay in touch - there is always an echo or delay.

I have a prepaid vodaphone mobile and mostly they call from UK using phone cards etc but the lines are terrible!

HELP!!!


----------



## micki moo (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi

I have just discovered O2 pay as you go - my country. The sim is free and I put it in an old phone. Texts cost 10p to anywhere and you get either 100 free minutes (£15.00 top up) or 200 free minutes (30.00 top up) The line is really good and you cannot go over your allowance. It also tells you when you free calls are finished. I speak to my husband everyday for about 10 - 15 minutes and spend no more than 30.00 per month, plus we must text 4 - 5 times a day?

It certainly is the cheapest thing I have found. I used phone cards but the lines were always a nightmare.

Hope this helps. I am sure someone will have something better.
Micki



sunshine55 said:


> hi there
> 
> does anyone have recommendations for cheap and good quality calls to UK and Australia - am finding it really frustrating to stay in touch - there is always an echo or delay.
> 
> ...


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Clcik on this link

Make Cheap International Calls to Australia


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

VoIP | Make Cheap Phone Calls using a VoIP Phone from Vonage UK

Another alternative. Not sure about Oz but can say with confidence as long as you have a good net connection your calls to the UK are great and you can choose a package that suits you. Cheap and also other people in UK can call you and it's charged as a local call.


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

didn't see SAM's post above - I wrote almost the same stuff.. (just another vote for vonage).


----------



## helloegypt (Oct 6, 2009)

And what about Skype?
It's free !!!


----------



## annatd (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi, I call the UK from my mobile, I have a local vodafone SIM, my husband spoke to Vodafone, to call a UK landline (think it includes US and Australia) after 11pm it costs 1 LE to connect and then the remaining minutes are like a national Egyptian call. you'll need to confirm the exact price with vodafone. You just need to remember to dial 101 then the international dialing code omitting the 00.


----------



## sunshine55 (Aug 15, 2009)

great tip -thanks very much, must ring vodaphone!


----------



## sunshine55 (Aug 15, 2009)

MensEtManus said:


> didn't see SAM's post above - I wrote almost the same stuff.. (just another vote for vonage).


thanks i've looked into this and i may be thick - but i think you need to order some box first? seems complicated?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

There are links on most countries pages on t his forum for cheap international calls.
They work as I gave the numbers to my mother who uses them to call family members in several countries including me in Cyprus. Very cheap calls to both landlines and mobiles.
I gave the link for Australia earlier in this thread and there are links in most countries.

Veronica


----------



## maggi (Nov 22, 2009)

*Tel calls to UK*

Hello, did you try Skype? You can download easily and use computer to computer or pay to call the UK at reasonable rates.
Happy Christmas and New Year!
Maggi




sunshine55 said:


> hi there
> 
> does anyone have recommendations for cheap and good quality calls to UK and Australia - am finding it really frustrating to stay in touch - there is always an echo or delay.
> 
> ...


----------



## m57009 (Jul 29, 2009)

*RE: International calls*



sunshine55 said:


> great tip -thanks very much, must ring vodaphone!


Not sure whether you finally have this sorted out. I just got here a month ago and was able to use my Vonage which I have had since 2006. They have a plan that includes free land lines calls to Australia and UK and the great thing about it, it gives ur family/friends in Australia a local number to connect to you. Hope this helps, I use skype too, but I hate the idea of being tied up to the comp with headphones, but its great too, have used it since 2007.


----------

